# gear reduction for brute force



## jabbs1984 (Jul 4, 2013)

I see people talking about gear reductions all the time but where i go to buy one. I have an 07 650 brute force 4x4i


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/67-engine-exhaust/8693-bruteforce-teryx-bevel-gear-swap.html


----------

